# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Tutorial Infopath Base SQL

## BILLANT

Bonjour,
je souhaitais savoir o trouver un tutorial pour la cration d'un formulaire avec Infopath et une base SQL server(ou d'ailleurs avec une base de donnes externe).
Merci

----------


## billout rm

Celui la est pas mal mais bon courage  :;): 
http://www.learnthat.com/computers/l...=1878&index=59

Cordialement.

----------

